# Methode zur Berechnung der Geradengleichung



## gentlemanjacko (31. Mai 2018)

*JAVA*
Implementiere in der Klasse Punkt eine neue Methode berechneGeradengleichung(). Sie soll die Gleichung der

Geraden ausgeben, die durch die eigenen Koordinaten und durch einen anderen Punkt führt. Der andere Punkt wird als

Parameter übergeben.

Die Geradengleichung hat die Form y = mx + n

Die Variablen m und n sollen auf zwei Stellen nach dem Komma gerundet werden. Nutze

dazu die printf()-Methode. Die Ausgabe könnte beispielsweise so aussehen:

y = 2,50x + -10,50

In welchem Fall kann keine Geradengleichung berechnet werden? Gib statt der Gleichung eine

Fehlermeldung aus.

Teste deine Methode in der Klasse PunktMain durch mindestens zwei geeignete Aufrufe, so dass einmal eine

Geradengleichung und einmal eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben wird.

*(Lösung bitte)*


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mai 2018)

Welche Ideen und Lösungsansätze hast du denn schon verfolgt und bei welchen von denen hast du aktuell Probleme, die man helfen kann, zu lösen?


----------



## gentlemanjacko (31. Mai 2018)

Ich suche im Internet nach Ansätzen und Methoden die mir helfen diese Aufgabe zu lösen nur ich finde nichts zu diesem Thema.


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mai 2018)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geradengleichung#Haupt-_oder_Normalform


----------



## gentlemanjacko (31. Mai 2018)

wie schreibe ich diese Formel in Java


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mai 2018)

Da du ja zwei Punkte hast, musst du einfach 'm' und 'n' berechnen.
Das steht wiederum eine Sektion tiefer unter: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geradengleichung#Zweipunkteform
x1,y1 sind die Koordinaten des ersten Punktes (das Objekt, auf dem du berechneGeradengleichung aufrufst) und x2,y2 sind die Koordinaten des zweiten Punktes (des Parameters).
Jetzt brauchst du die Formel zur Berechnung von m und n einfach nur noch abzuschreiben mit Hilfe der arithmetischen Java Operatoren '-', '*' und '/'.

Die Ausgabe der Formel wiederum sollst du angeblich mit printf, also mit java.io.PrintStream.printf(), z.B. über System.out.printf(...) tun. Schaue dir die Dokumentation von der Methode mal an.


----------



## gentlemanjacko (31. Mai 2018)

httpdigest, es sieht danach aus, dass du diese Aufgabe in java umsetzen kannst.
ich persönlich habe große Schwierigkeiten, es wäre sehr sehr nett mir eine lösung zu zeigen.
p.s die formel verstehe ich nur ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das in java schreibe.


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mai 2018)

Du musst doch die nötigen Grundlagen irgendwo (Schule) gelernt haben oder in der Lage sein, dir die nötigen Informationen zu beschaffen/recherchieren, sonst kann doch niemand von dir verlangen, die Aufgabe zu lösen...
Ich versteh' gerade überhaupt nicht, dass du mit anscheinend absolut Null Vorwissen eine solche Aufgabe lösen möchtest. Wer verlangt das denn von dir?


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Jun 2018)

Moin,


gentlemanjacko hat gesagt.:


> (Lösung bitte)


BTW: so etwas solltest Du dann besser hier (https://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/) posten !!
VG Klaus


----------

